# Need help making Knight Rider Slot Car



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi, everyone. I'm a newbie to this site. I love to race 1/32 slot cars and own a Carrera Superbird and a Scalextric MiniCooper Italian Job. 
I have a Kyosho Knight Rider car that I want to convert to a 1/32 slot car. KITT came with a plastic chassis that looks easy enough to convert, but I can't find the pieces I need, like axels, bushings, guide motor, wheels, tires, gears...you guys know the drill.
Anyone have any idea where I can get these things? I live on Long Island in NY, and the places around here are pretty limited. They are helpful, but don't carry what I really need.
I would be racing this on a home system, that I don't have yet. Probably a Scalextric track.
Thanks. If anyone wants to email me directly, that's ok, too.

Chris :wave:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Welcome aboard Chris. Most of my experience with 1/32 is on comercial tracks and with Parma type products. I know Parma has home set womps but I'm not sure the wheel base an track would fit your body (wheelbase is 3" and the track or width is 2"-2 1/2"). Good luck.


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Hey, thanks for that. My local place carried the Parma chassis and the Womps were too wide. It just seems like it would be so easy to put all the components on the plastic chassis I already have. 
I do have the Parma catalog and they have an Excaliber 32 chassis that looks like I could adapt it. But they don't have the measurements listed. I might go to their webpage. But did you say their products were for commercial tracks? That won't work for me then, will it?

Thanks again!
Chris


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Actually Chris, they have a group of cars that are for home sets and they have a little less powerfull motor. I have seen these chassis cut to work with modified type race car bodies... the frames are cut to fit the width. I am not sure about the Excaliber chassis but I think they fit the scale-electric bodies? That may be easier to modify since I think they are built from plastic.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

EJ's Hobbies is an excellent place for home track conversions. His brass chassis works under most cars. Just glue posts underneath the body and go!


http://www.ejshobbies.com/


Professor Motor also has a lot of good stuff.

http://www.professormotor.com/

Good luck!

Marty


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Great!*

Hey Marty..these sound like two great links with just what I'm looking for! I'll check them out.
Thanks a lot!

:thumbsup: 
Chris


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Thanks all!*

I want to thank all of you who answered. I have completed my Knight Rider KITT slot car and it is awesome. Has the scanner, fog lights and brake lights.
Great stuff! Thanks!

Chris :wave:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Corlando,
Sound like you've got your prob' licked. That's a good thing!
Now, you don't think we're gonna let you run off, leaving us hanging without no pics, do you?
We have to see the completed work, don't you think?
So..........Bring it on!  
We love pics here!

Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, I love those Kyosho Kitt cars........ share some pics man!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

As boss9 said, where are the pix? Yes, we need those steeeking pictures!  rr


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

*Chassis*

:dude: This old Eldon chassis work real good it streaches to most wheel bases.
I use small copper tube to make axel spacers and use scalextric running gear.
It work great.
you can find them on E bay for about 10 to 15 bucks.
Here is a Stang I did.
LAter GAry


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*My home made KITT slot car*

I know it's been years, but I forgot all about this. Here are pictures of the Knight Rider car I made into a slot car.










Now I have to find a Mustang Shelby 500 GTKR!!!

Chris


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks like you did a nice job. Speaking of job, Scalextric is coming out with a three car set of the original Italian Job in the fourth quarter of this year.

RW
http://www.moviecarmania.com


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! Any news about the new Knight Rider Mustang? I'm also looking for a Black BMW 750 like in The Transporter.

Chris


----------

